# Compartment Syndrome



## RitchieJoe (15 Mar 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to ask if anyone has any experience or knowledge of compartment syndrome (both calves) and how this may affect my ability to cycle. I have had the condition since I was 17 and I am now 23, I did see an orthopedic surgeon when I was 17 but he seemed more concerned with the aesthetics of my legs than the actual use of them.

I have been referred back to a MSK clinic now and I will be pushing for surgery. I have rested for a year, Nsaids have been of no benefit and also cause me some gastric issues (I already take esomeprazole for this) and when I was referred to orthotics they said they didn't think the referral was appropriate for their department.

it is also worth noting that I have some abnormality in the nerves in my lower right leg, the abnormality is not enough for it to cross over the normal threshold but I just thought I would mention it here.

Any advice would be welcome and if anybody knows of a specialist in the UK that would be even better, I don't think much to the NHS.


----------



## midlife (15 Mar 2015)

Do you mean exertional compartment syndrome? Where are you in the UK?

Shaun


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2015)

Where are you in the UK? Are you in a position to fund all treatment (be it surgery or physio) privately and not just an initial consultation?


----------



## RitchieJoe (15 Mar 2015)

Sorry guys I should have given my specific location, I am based in south Yorkshire (UK). At the moment in time I could probably not afford full treatment privately, but If I have to get the money together I will but it wont be a quick thing. 

I know you guys may or may not be trained specialists but would you hold off buying a bike until the issue is resolved? I do have quite severe anxiety and the best medication I have found is aerobic exercise with a decent level of intensity. So running for the moment is out, so a bike is my next point of call. I do have an appointment at a MSK clinic on the 25th of this month.


----------



## campagman (15 Mar 2015)

I broke my left leg and needed a Fasciotomy to relieve the swelling of my calves. Not pretty and my leg doesn't work quite right but at least I do still have a left leg.


----------



## RitchieJoe (15 Mar 2015)

I'm going to assume that was emergency surgery for acute compartment syndrome which was caused by the break of your leg?


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2015)

@midlife is a medic

Perhaps get in touch with the sports medicine department at your nearest private hospital, not sure where that might be. You'll need some sort of referral from your GP so discuss with them

Someone like this chap in Nottingham http://www.bmihealthcare.co.uk/consultant/consultantdetails?p_name=Professor Mark Batt&p_id=40455 (nice hair!)

I personally wouldn't cycle until cleared, swimming might provide a low impact, low risk option for aerobic exercise


----------



## RitchieJoe (16 Mar 2015)

Someone did recommend I go to the local gym to try an exercise bike to see how that feels, but I'm not sure it would be an accurate representation of how it would feel on an actual bike on the road.

The only reason why I am hesitant to wait to buy a bike before I am cleared is aerobic exercise helps me anxiety massively.


----------



## campagman (16 Mar 2015)

RitchieJoe said:


> I'm going to assume that was emergency surgery for acute compartment syndrome which was caused by the break of your leg?


Yes


----------



## RitchieJoe (7 Jul 2015)

So I saw an orthopaedic surgeon in London today.he asked me to stand on my tiptoes and repeat as much as I could before He stuck the biggest needle I've ever seen up the side of my shin bone and took a pressure reading. He said the average persons calves would see a measurement of 15 mine are 39 so he is going to operate and split the anterior compartments on both my legs. Oh the joy


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Ouch. Good luck with the surgery. Guess the bike purchase will need to wait a bit longer 

Do you know what the cause of this is?


----------



## RitchieJoe (7 Jul 2015)

From what I understand it's predominantly genetic. Essentially my fascia which is the muscles casing is too small/tight. So when my muscle expands with exercise it has no room to expand into which leads to the accumulation of pressure and results in pain


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Well hopefully this will sort it out  make sure you get physio lined up to make the recovery as straightforward as possible


----------



## RitchieJoe (7 Jul 2015)

I'm still ordering the bike tomorrow. I was waiting for his opinion and he advocated it before I mentioned it. I want to get used to Road cycling before the op, it will be one less thing to worry about post op


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

What's the wait for the operation? How mobile will you be if both legs are done?


----------



## RitchieJoe (7 Jul 2015)

12 weeks and I will be on Crutches. He recommended using an exercise bike in week 3 of recovery. Road riding In 6....but there is a 15% chance I will never run again....


----------

